# Canadian living In MX-Tax questions



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

When i moved here, i just litterally packed up and moved. Now im realizing that last year, i filed my taxes for the half a year that i worked in Canada before i moved, but this year, im not sure what to do? Apparently im still receiving GST cheques in the mail and my old landlord is just sending them back. But, I dont think im going to be moving back to Canada, especially anytime soon as I am now married and loving life here of course. So my question is, what am I suppose to do about my taxes and there is no way for me to lose my Canadian citizenship, right? Any tips, hints and info will be appreciated!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

First of all, your Canadian citizenship isn’t linked to your taxes. If you owed taxes in Canada and you didn’t pay them, the consequence would *not* be that your citizenship is at risk: the consequence would be that you have a whopping big tax bill mounting up in Canada.

Secondly, the important thing when it comes to taxes is whether you have cut your residential ties with Canada. You are still responsible for Canadian income tax if you are deemed a Canadian resident (even if you are living in another country). 

You *aren’t* responsible for Canadian income tax if you are deemed to have cut your residential ties with Canada—i.e. if you aren’t a Canadian resident anymore, you’re a Canadian whose country of residence is a different country.

To help you figure out whether you are still a Canadian resident for tax purposes, the CRA has a list of criteria to help you determine whether they consider you a Canadian resident temporarily living abroad, or a permanent expat (see this website—the first links are on how to determine your residency).

The other thing to note is that there is a no-double-taxation agreement between Canada and Mexico; i.e. you aren’t taxed twice (once from each country) on the same income.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

The post above is very correct.

I have not been living in Canada for a number of years and am thankful that my accountant can do my paperwork for me while I am here.


----------

